# HWBot PCGH-Team Shirts: Aufdruck vorne oder hinten?



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2010)

*Noch ist offen ob die kommenden HWBot-Team-Shirts vorne oder hinten bedruckt werden sollen. *​ 
*Pro vorne:*


Bei Gruppenfotos wie z.B. auf der PCGH-EOS werden alle Bencher von vorne abgelichtet und ein einheitliches Logo ist da natürlich super.

*Pro hinten:*


Bei Benchsessions sieht man die Bencher zu 90% von hinten und so ist eine bessere Zuordnung zu den Teams möglich.
Optional lässt sich der Nickname vorne aufdrucken (müsst ihr selbst machen). Ihr werdet so leichter erkannt wenn ihr einem anderen Bencher gegenüber steht.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ne frage:

wäre es nicht sinnvoll vorne das blaue Zeichen von PCGHX und Nickname und hinten das "we are extreme" und das auch mit Nickname.

so würds ich machen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2010)

Bedrucken von beiden Seiten ist leider nicht möglich. Das Logo steht so auch schon fest.

mfg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Oktober 2010)

ist überhaupt der Nickname dabei?


----------



## theLamer (13. Oktober 2010)

Wäre für vorne... wobei hinten auch nicht schlimm wäre


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2010)

Nein  Wie im ersten Posting geschrieben wird nur das Logo auf das Shirt gedruckt. Nickname müsst ihr bei Bedarf selbst machen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wäre für vorne... wobei hinten auch nicht schlimm wäre



+1



Wenn man nachträglich den Nick noch bedrucken möchte, kann man das auch hinten. Das macht für mich sogar mehr Sinn mit Nick hinten. So kann man die Leute auch von hinten eindeutig zuweisen


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Oktober 2010)

[X] Hinten !
Ganz klar dann kann man schön den Nickaname noch vorne aufdrucken lassen


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wehre für Vorne.
Sieht meiner meinung nach einfach besser aus..


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine Frage ....ist es für Caseking ein Prob welche vorne und welche hinten bedrucken zu lassen ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte gern eins mit vorn und einmal mit hinten bitte (dann kann ich der jeweiligen Tagesstimmung freien Lauf lassen)


----------



## Semih91 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin für hinten. Man kann ja dann so machen Rom*an*, dass man die T-Shirts alle zu dir oder jenachdem zu einem Mitarbeiter von PCGHX schickt und zu jedem T-Shirt die Nicknamen drucken lässt. Also vorne und hinten oder jenachdem, wie man es hier im Forum möchte. So hätte man auch etwas einheitliches, auch wenn man danach nochmals 5€uronen oder ähnlcihes zahlen müsste. 

edit by der8auer:


----------



## Lower (13. Oktober 2010)

Soo endlich Inet in London - [X] Beides 

ne ehrlich ich habe für Hinten gevotet


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Oktober 2010)

Wär für vorne, hinten nix sieht einfach doof aus...



Semih91 schrieb:


> Bin für hinten. Man kann ja dann so machen Rom*an*, dass man die T-Shirts alle zu dir oder jenachdem zu einem Mitarbeiter von PCGHX schickt und zu jedem T-Shirt die Nicknamen drucken lässt. Also vorne und hinten oder jenachdem, wie man es hier im Forum möchte. So hätte man auch etwas einheitliches, auch wenn man danach nochmals 5€uronen oder ähnlcihes zahlen müsste.
> 
> edit by der8auer:


Geile Aktion Roman 
ymmd


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2010)

Haha ja das musste einfach sein 

Wer will muss sich das selbst bedrucken lassen. Noch habe ich keinen 40-Stunden-Tag


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Oktober 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Noch habe ich keinen 40-Stunden-Tag



Oh, da mach ich gleich nen Voting für auf 
Du bist doch eh Mädchen für alles hier


----------



## Semih91 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ihr sollt über meine Idee diskutieren und net über mein Epic Fail 

Ganz ehrlich jetzt, könnten wir nicht eine Sammelbestellung machen bei einem PCGHX-Mitarbeiter, der sich dafür einsetzt und danach von jedem der Namen draufkommt, der alles zu der Person bestellt hat. Evtl. könnte doch PCGHX und damit auch sponsern


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube der Aufwand wäre dafür zu groß. Es ist ein TEAM Shirt, also geht es um die Teamzugehörigkeit. Darum kann sich dann jeder selber den Nickname drauf machen aufs Shirt. Ich habe zum Beispiel einen Beflockungsfirma in meiner Nähe, aber das ist nicht so billig wie ihr denkt. Das Beflocken ist günstig, aber der Entwurf ist teuer und wenn jeder seinen Namen haben will, kommen da schnell große Summen zusammen.
Freut euch, das Caseking und PCGH uns solche ein T-Shirt günstig ermöglichen.

Back to Topic: Ich wäre nach langen Überlegungen jetzt für vorne. Sieht da eher wie ein Trikot aus wenn man sich den Namen und die Spielernummer auf den Rücken macht


----------



## Ü50 (14. Oktober 2010)

Mein T-Shirt welches ich bei der EOS hatte, hat mich mit ähnlichem Aufdruck (hinten) sowie Nickname vorne 16 € gekostet (T-Shirt 6 €). 
Es kann ja nicht sehr teuer sein, wenn sich jeder seinen Nick nachträglich drauf machen lässt.


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2010)

Dennoch würde ich vorschlagen, dass es jeder bei Bedarf selbst macht  Mein T-Shirt (siehe Avatar) hat ebenfalls nicht mal 20€ gekostet inkl. Druck vorne und hinten.


----------



## zøtac (14. Oktober 2010)

[x]Vorne.
Hinten lass ich dann von meinem Dad den Nickname drauf flocken oder Drucken, der hat so Maschienen beruflich daheim stehen


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Oktober 2010)

[X] Hinten , so beleibt platz vorne fürn Nickname


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2010)

[X] Hinten

Würde es dann in eigener Sache den Namen Vorne drauf machen lassen!


----------



## True Monkey (16. Oktober 2010)

[X] Hinten 

Aus dem Alter wo ich vorne bedruckte T Shirts anhatte bin ich schon raus ....da passt dann der Nick Name hin


----------



## Mega Rage (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ja eher für Vorne, das sieht aufm Gruppenfoto einfach besser aus


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2010)

Also die Umfrage war nun lange genug offen. Damit steht das Ergebnis fest und die Shirts werden hinten bedruckt.


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

....

Also her damit


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

wann und wo sind die kaufbar?
wär doch geil, wenn man schon welche am 11/12.12 bei der bench session anhätte XD


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2010)

Hwbot: Gratis-T-Shirts für Übertakter von Caseking - hwbot 

Genauen Liefertermin kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

dann verlier mal meine PN nicht XD


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2010)

Alles notiert  Keine Sorge!


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. November 2010)

is da denn vorne der Nick name der entsprechenden person drauf oder wie??


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2010)

Nein. Nur hinten das Logo wie in der News zu sehen.


----------



## Vaykir (18. November 2010)

dein nick musste wohl selber drauf drucken.
aber das jetzt wohl net das problem oder?^^


----------

